# New Uber driver help !



## Vladdz (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello , I'm new to the Uber world! Unfortunately I can't get into any rentals. So I decided to just finance my car , I went to a dealership was looking at this Accord SE , I was told to just buy the car and have everything under my name (said the TLC Insurance broker ) . I'm getting ready to buy the Car and the dealer ask me about insurance and I told him it's for tlc and he said "yeah but how you gonna drive the car outta here " and he had a POINT ! ...
So here is my question do I need to buy insurance AND then buy tlc insurance ?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I dont know about the insurance.

Before you make a big purchase be sure and understand if you will make any real money at this.....find some uber drivers (use the passenger app) and go ask some questions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Of course you need to buy insurance, you'll be driving the car outside of Rideshare too right?

NY may be different for TLCs, but I have hybrid insurance that covers my personal driving and rideshare driving. Not sure if such a Rideshare Endorsement is what you mean by TLC insurance?


----------



## Vladdz (Dec 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Of course you need to buy insurance, you'll be driving the car outside of Rideshare too right?
> 
> NY may be different for TLCs, but I have hybrid insurance that covers my personal driving and rideshare driving. Not sure if such a Rideshare Endorsement is what you mean by TLC insurance?


Yes ! That I know ! Everyone needs insurance to drive it around , here in ny a lot of Uber driver just get full coverage tlc insurance and drive it out of ridesharing . That was my plan as well


----------



## Vladdz (Dec 6, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> I dont know about the insurance.
> 
> Before you make a big purchase be sure and understand if you will make any real money at this.....find some uber drivers (use the passenger app) and go ask some questions.


I've seen the money Uber driver make and I am convinced that Uber is where I wanna be at this point !! Haha well in NY at least


----------

